# Taking down the Horde



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm going up against my mates ork 40k army in the next few days and could really do with some help on tactics to use against him with my chaos army. I've done the modelling and painting side of 40k for years but am only recently starting to play games (recently meaning my first game ever was yesterday:laugh

I know he has big mek with KFF, boyz nobz with power klaws, trukks bikes and some kans and big guns but thats the limit of my knowledge really and he says hes got suprises in store for me.

I have access to possessed, zerkers, a rhino, CSMs with various special weapons a lord/sorceror and some bikers oh and a spawn.

We will be playing 400-600pt battles with no real FOC or such depending on how we feel at the time. I would really apreciate any tips on what units work best against what units and the tactics you would employ with these units in a game. I'm not only new to gaming with 40k i'm new to chaos so the expert tricks you've developed playing the legions of heresy elude me for now.

Any help would be really appreciated

cheers


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not really an expert on Chaos and I'm only a recent convert to Orks but I'll do my best.

Right, I'd probably avoid the possessed, their high points cost and random abilities make them a bit of a no go versus orks, especially at low points levels. Next I would definately recommend Berzerkers, large numbers of high strength attacks are very handy against large mobs of Orks. After that I'd just go with as many men as you can get into the list, take some Meltas so you can kill any vehicles and operate on the principle of your guys are better than his. Sorry if this isn't helpful. Good luck:victory:.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

I was deffinately taking my 8 bezerkers into battle as that unit worked wonders for me in my first game which was against orks slaughtering 18 with only 4 losses.

Thanks for the tip on the possessed i was going to think about taking them through love of the models but will reconsider now.

Would a unit of 10 CSM with heavy bolter and melta be good??
And a rhino with havok launcher for either of the above units??


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its general principal that its better to have 2 of the same special weapon in CSM units on 10 models. It both gets better chance of 1 hit and lets it stay mobile since no gun is heavy.

If you only have 1 Rhino then the Berzerkers should have it. If you have 2 then give both units 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Havoc launchers are great vs horde, and you should give the rhino to your zerks. As for special weapons, meltas are perfect for vehicle killing. Combine this with a sorcerer with lash to move the footsloggers away (or closer to your zerks) and you should be fine.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

If i loose the power weapon i have enough for a havok launcher on the rhino and a melta with the CSM in a 400pt match (the rhino will go to the zerkers for deffinate)

As for a sorceror i will deffinately try one out in the larger battles as i'd be unable points wise to field one in the 400pts limit

cheers

on a side note i am unable to field 2 meltas or 2 flamers in the CSM squad as i only have the models for 1 of each (am unsure wether my mate will allow me to proxy a flamer as melta or melta as flamer ill have to check)


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd probably be opposed in this position, but if you give the lord MoK and a demon weapon you'll have a man that can kill an ork mob n his own, five times out of six.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Asmodeun said:


> I'd probably be opposed in this position, but if you give the lord MoK and a demon weapon you'll have a man that can kill an ork mob n his own, five times out of six.


You bet your ass you will 

MoK Daemon Weapon fails 11/36, not 1/6, almost twice as often. Its also only S4 meaning ½ of all hits fail to wound. Its the skuck!


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep as a Marine player the first thing that popped into my head when I heard about the new Nids was Sternguard with combi-flamers and using hellfire rounds they'll be able to take care of any beastie that comes there way.

Honour Guard are also really good at taking down the big and slow Nids but Stealers do own them soo a situational choice I guess.

Vulkan list should do well especially if flamer and melta heavy.

My Tac squads usually have meltagun, missile Launcher, powerfist and combi-flamer so they should be all set as is.

I also have a thing for speeders with mm & hf and dreadnaughts with mm & hf both of which have made swarm nids very wary.

Libbies I agree will be useful as well even if just for the hood but if you can ista gak a fex all the better.

Vindicators will also be useful as well as the whirlwind for obvious reasons.

TH/ss termies will also be good for tying up the big uglies and keeping them from wrecking havoc with the rest of the army.

Still all in all not going to be easy to stop them (always did have proplems with heavy fex list before) but not impossible.

Anyways my 2 cents


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ferik, you do know that this thread isn't for loyalists, right?


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

*sends a Rhino full of Bezerkers to run down Ferik*


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

My friend drops ds termies with heavy flamers and combi-flamers. Runs the termies in a 4 model unit. So not really that expensive and works as a great diversion if dropped behind. Also if you get lucky with the scatter role and stick the unit close 4 templates against any horde is going to work well. As always termies hold up well in close combat with the 2+. 4 man squad with cost you only 140 points and will still have the int if you don't upgrade them too much with pf. I would even look at going up to a 5 man squad.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

@Ferik: Yup this is for chaos space marines, and against orks too, but oh well thanks anyway :laugh:

@Asmodeun + MaidenManiac: I agree with MaidenManiac here daemon weapons are too unreliable imo and too likely to kill me rather than some great hulking green thing infront of me, in larger games i may try one out but in a smaller game i can't afford to loose my lord to his own schizophrenic love-child of a weapon.

@techwitch: lol :laugh:

@Larx: I've been meaning to get some termies for awhile now so i'll grab some soon and test them out see how they work out. They will probably only be used in larger point games tho as it will be hard to squeeze them into the 400-500pts

Cheers guys


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Quick update guys: I played 3 games earlier today using various CSM lists against various Ork lists with my friend. I used a mix of Bezerkers, Rhino with Havok, 1KSons and CSMs to great effect. I won all 3 games so i'm now upto 3 wins 1 loss ^^

I found the zerkers to be my greatest asset, taking down a deff dread and wave upon wave of boyz through sheer number of attacks and greater Initiative.

I also found that Ork psykers are no threat as my friend blew his up on turn 2 after wounding him on turn 1 :laugh: bad rolls were common in these games with me managing to roll 5 1's in 7 dice :cray:

All in all though i found that while orks severly outnumber us, our saves and weapons are more than enough to easily handle them, the Havok launcher on the rhino was a god send totalling up 17 kills in 2 games


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like you were smarter than the Ork player and able to get the charge off on them. Nice job.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

by not moving my rhino full 6" or 12" respectively i was able to make him be out of charge by 1" and was then able to get the charge on him instead being able to pull off large amounts of attacks thanks to this


----------



## crzy eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

berzerkers would work awesome in theory with plentifull attacks higher initiative and a good save, they should send the orks running. i collect khorne but havent had the chance to play them against my orkie mate yet =p


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

crzy eyes said:


> berzerkers would work awesome in theory with plentifull attacks higher initiative and a good save, they should send the orks running. i collect khorne but havent had the chance to play them against my orkie mate yet =p


Beserkers are wonderfull against orks, or atleast for me they were. I lost 10 in 3 games, 5 in game 1, 0 in game 2 and 5 in game 3 thanks to there save and their higher INT really helped out. Couple that like you said with plenty of attacks and in my experience they did a damn fine job of running those greenskins away.

Heavy bolters were good too disallowing armour saves on the normal ork boys. And thanks to some good rolls my Havok launcher was able to rack up plenty of kills.

When you finally get a chance to bring khorne's glory to your friends orks try and bring plenty of rhino armed bezerkers and give each of them a Havok Launcher, you'll be having fun a plenty while he curses your rockety doom flingers.


----------

